# Connecter un disque dur externe wifi par cable avec la freebox



## xanderonline (27 Mai 2007)

Hello

Savez vous sil est techniquement possible de faire ceci:


Relier mon disque dur externe en wifi avec mon macbook grace a lairport extreme et le relier &#224; ma freebox par cable. Si oui comment car mon cable usb sera directement branch&#233; &#224; l'airport extreme ???

Objectif: Transferer a distance mes fichiers sur le disque dur et y acceder directement depuis la freebox.


Merci


----------



## spirit18 (27 Mai 2007)

Salut,


			
				xanderonline a dit:
			
		

> comment car mon cable usb sera directement branché à l'airport extreme


je comprend pas ?



 ton cable USB est branché sur ton mbp



PS : la freebox embarque UN dique dur, tu pe donc y transfdérer tes fichiers


----------



## xanderonline (27 Mai 2007)

Alors je me suis mal exprimé.

Je veux relier en wifi mon disque dur au macbook. pour se faire je vais utiliser une borne airport extreme.

Ce disque dur relié en wifi a mon ordinateur sera donc connecté a cette borne airport. Seulement voila: le but est de transferer des films... de mon macbook au disque dur externe grace au wifi et de pouvoir acceder a celui-ci non seulement en wifi depuis mon macbook mais également depuis ma freebox HD (liaison par cable)

Jespere que je suis plus clair. Mon probleme est que mon disque dur n'as qu'une prise usb et quelle sera connecté a lairport extreme. Alors comment le relier a ma freebox ?


----------



## intra (27 Mai 2007)

Salut,

On parle bien de l'airport extreme et pas express, n'est pas? Parce que s'il s'agit de l'airport express la reponse est tout de suite non, son USB etaint destin&#233;e seulement aux imprimantes. Or il faut voir si ton airport extreme permet de piloter un disque dure esterne et de le mettre en reseau. Donne nous tout le detaille sur ta bonre et ton disque dure


----------



## xanderonline (27 Mai 2007)

intra a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> On parle bien de l'airport extreme et pas express, n'est pas? Parce que s'il s'agit de l'airport express la reponse est tout de suite non, son USB etaint destinée seulement aux imprimantes. Or il faut voir si ton airport extreme permet de piloter un disque dure esterne et de le mettre en reseau. Donne nous tout le detaille sur ta bonre et ton disque dure




Oui oui je parle bien de la borne extreme et mon disque dur est un maxtor de 320go je souhaite juste savoir si on peut a la fois connecter un disque dur a cette borne en wifi et le relier pour y acceder par cable a la freebox ?

Ca serait en quelques sorte ma petite apple tv du pauvre lol


----------



## spirit18 (27 Mai 2007)

salut, 


si j'ai bien compris tu souhaire transférer tes enregistrements (film) depuis ta freebox jusaqua ton mbp ?

si oui, la solution est simple.


1) activer le wifi de sa carte airport
2) activer le wifi sur sa freebox
3) se connecter en wifi
4) activer le disque dur de sa freebox
5) activer le ftp de sa freebox
6) utilser un logiciel de FTP (cyberduck, par exemple)
7) utiliser l'adresse ftp://hd1.freebox.fr (login : freebox, mot de passe : ton mot de passe d'accès freebox [pas celui qui sert à se loguer sur free])


----------



## xanderonline (27 Mai 2007)

spirit18 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> 
> si j'ai bien compris tu souhaire transférer tes enregistrements (film) depuis ta freebox jusaqua ton mbp ?
> ...



sauf que jai plus de 40giga a mettre et que la freebox se limite a 40 

Don il y a til u moyen davoir un disque dur qui se connecte a la fois par fil avec la freebox et aussi en wifi pour y mettre les données de mon macbook.

Je veux faire un transfer MACBOOK -) Disque Dur -) Freebox
                                                   wifi               fil


----------



## spirit18 (27 Mai 2007)

je pense que la seule solution est de connecter un disque dur USB à la freebox


----------



## Zyrol (27 Mai 2007)

Les disques durs externes ne savent pas gerer une double connection. c'est le meme principe que pour les disques durs ayant un port USB et un firewire, tu ne peux pas utiliser les deux ports &#224; fois.

Le seul moyen que tu as c'est de connecter en USB ce DD &#224; ta freebox, et de transferer en par ftp depuis ton macbook.


----------



## spirit18 (27 Mai 2007)

c'est ce que je voulais dire


----------

